# Let's do a riff wrath jam in a Toronto multi-studio environment



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

how many places could accommodate 2-5 rooms booked at once with an open door roaming feel? 

I got 10hrs for $$180 and two rooms. Decent amps too. 
So that's $25 a head for a 5 hour jamboree. !!!


The GCJ
((Guitars Canada Jamboree) 

- preset rotation times 
- Invite bassists, drummers, keyboardist, and singers 
- record the rooms 
- have it start at 4:20
- themed rooms ?
- jam booklets (get people to bring 4 copies of their preferred arrangements and then each quarter could go through each other's books and gel faster. )


Any other suggestions


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2016)

I like the concept.
Sounds like a formal 'open mic'. lol.
Here's a thought, we do all of that planning/prep work on this thread.
Then find a central bar that's has a scheduled 'open mic' night and we all invade.
Cost? Just what you want to drink.
The 420 can happen in the back alley or someone's minivan.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Given the effort many would make to come, having strangers there won't encourage many to come. Imo

$5/hr to jam an meet people face to face for the first time is excellent value. Also the best part is that there will be no pressure. 

I also think that invading a bar wouldn't let too many GCers actually jam together. 

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I like the concept.
> Sounds like a formal 'open mic'. lol.
> Here's a thought, we do all of that planning/prep work on this thread.
> Then find a central bar that's has a scheduled 'open mic' night and we all invade.
> ...





sambonee said:


> Given the effort many would make to come, having strangers there won't encourage many to come. Imo
> 
> $5/hr to jam an meet people face to face for the first time is excellent value. Also the best part is that there will be no pressure.
> 
> ...


I've got the perfect open mic for you all here in Halifax. It's very guitar friendly as long as we don't get stupid loud. I usually just bring my 5 watter so I can get into natural distortion. But we always have 2-3 guitars playing in the house band. People show up with 3 songs and grab an acoustic or even just sing and they have the option of a 5 piece backing them.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Halifax would be fun. A bit far. 

Send us a video of your next jam! Would be cool to check out.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds good to me. I always enjoy playing with you guys. The only problem I can see, when you start bringing $ into it and booking space...then you gotta be sure the people who are all gung-ho are actually gonna show up, and maybe people that might decide to go at the last minute, might decide not to go just because they didn't "sign up".

And Toronto? Bah...I'd rather drive 2 hrs to Elora than and hr and a half to Toronto...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sambonee said:


> Halifax would be fun. A bit far.
> 
> Send us a video of your next jam! Would be cool to check out.


I'll have to get the videos off the girlfriend's phone. We do I every Thursday night. Most sets are brutally unrehearsed so it makes for some fun improv work! Playing in that house band has made me 100 times better as a player in less than a year.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

It's the multi-room bit that makes it hard. If y'all can BYOB getting 2 adjacent large rooms at Rehersal Factory would work, but not the best vibe and a pain with regards to getting everyone in with the locked front doors. And smoke breaks. And parking.

I'm not running a venue anymore - that place woulda been good. All I have now is a tiny room down the waterfront. ....though, the landlord said the guy behind me (much larger unit) is moving to another spot, and he's cool - would totally do a day rental. I can inquire. He also has a few other locations, but doubt it would come with any gear.

PS drummer/basser over here.... though I have no idea what sort of stuff y'all are into.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Gear probably isn't an issue. Most guys I know bring their own amp anyhow. It's easier to play something you're familiar with, you know what knobs to turn, in a situation like that anyhow. Really, the only thing gear wise that's a hassle is the PA and drum kit. I'm sure someone has a PA, and I'm sure drummers are used to lugging all that crap around.

Personally I would prefer one large space as opposed to several smaller ones. Sure, we'd all get less time playing, but I would MUCH rather have the opportunity to listen to other people when it's not my turn rather than being hustled off to another room to play with someone else.

In a single room, you could pre-make groups and let the groups pre-make a set list beforehand. That way they can prepare a little and maybe learn something new. Also, it would prevent the same songs being played by 4 different "bands".

Just some thoughts. In the end, idc much. I just like to play. The only likely deal breaker for me would be if it was somewhere that's an incredible hassle to get to and park close enough to make moving the gear doable. I don't mind the distance so much as how tough it is to actually get there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> .. the same songs being played by 4 different "bands".


I'd have no problem with that.
If I'm looking forward to my set and the band before me plays the song that 
I've been working on to get 'right' .. Dag nabbit! I'm gonna play it as well!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I hear ya...

Don't you hate when you work on a semi-obscure song and someone plays it right before you though? You had this vision of playing something really cool and unexpected only to have all your hopes and dreams dashed...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Single large room is easy - pic a bar with a decent PA and book a private party.

If still on the multiroom tip, Pro Sound and Rehearsal at Cherry Beach Studios is much nicer than Rehearsal Factory; nicer gear, easier to get to (unless using public transit), free parking (can drive right up to the room door to load in/out). The rooms are large but oddly shaped (very long but narrow - might work for this though as it makes space for an audience). They also apparently do private and outdoor parties on site. Hourly rates for rehearsal rooms are higher than RF though. never booked a party there so dunno much about that.

Private Events

Rehearsal


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Charge up front for attendance. $25 each or so. 
His way we're not stuvk with a. Big bill. 
Go 4-5 per room. 

Downtown RF was where we went. It was good times.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm game but without a car I'm really limited to the venue, so accessibility is an issue maybe for others besides me?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Depending on where you are in relation to the event, I'm sure someone could probably make a pit stop.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

FWIW the Rehearsal Factory in Mississauga is a nice facility. Lots of free parking, all rooms on one floor, easy highway access. One of the more expensive rooms ($40/hr IIRC) has a stage & a few couches so those who aren't playing can listen & relax.

This may be because I'm too busy/lazy to learn a bunch of songs note-for-note, but I get more enjoyment from a true jam session than a bunch of mini-sets by pre-assigned bands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Singers that know/remember the words seem to be the weak link of most jam sessions, so I'd be happy to bring my projector and laptop to display lyrics & chord changes for whatever tunes are attempted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Count me in! I don't care where it is in Toronto. I have my own equipment. I have never had the pleasure of playing at the Cherry Beach studio venue. An open mic downtown would be good too. There are several of them.

I would like some structure to this as in a set list.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a list of open mics in Toronto.

Event Listings Toronto - Open Mic Scene


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hanging out at a jam is fun. They won't let us take over and really rip it up. The hourly Rehersal spot x 2-3 rooms is the way to go.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Hanging out at a jam is fun. They won't let us take over and really rip it up. The hourly Rehersal spot x 2-3 rooms is the way to go.


That is the way to go.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

To keep it simple BYOB & order some pizza.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

BYO.... And we can order or take out near RF Mississauga. There's Mexican and middle eastern right next door that are world class. 

Id be up for a Wednesday or those day night. 

Weekends don't work for me usually. That shouldn't stop others from doing a weekend thing. 

For those of you who haven't been to a riff wrath jam, these bigger jams are more laid back than one would think.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

For me Fridays after 7 would work. It's the only night I am guaranteed off. Saturdays after 7 would work too. Not Sunday. Can't do that . It really sucks sometimes having to work for a living. It just gets in the way. Necessary evil that it is.

During the weeknights I have other things going on. Weekdays can't do either.

Don't let me slow you down.

Bottom line is, if there's a jam somewhere downtown I will definitely try to make it. This is what I live for! This is the epitome of fun! I also like the vibe downtown. I take the Go train from Pickering to Union on Fridays and then walk to Front and Sherborne. It's an adventure in itself. The outdoor bars are packed full of people in the corporate world in their uniforms of success. On the corner of Yonge and Front last time was an all brass band playing some pretty crazy stuff. Crazy train by Ozzy. I stopped and had to listen. What a way to get pumped up just before rehearsal. People bump into you, I got caught off guard staring at the Royal York hotel. What a magnificent historical building. I am in the big city. I love it. Historical Architecture is so cool. Lots if you still look!

If you have a jam, they will come! lol


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I would love to be a part of one of these jams! I may be able to get a drummer to come along if the schedule gods align! If there is anything I could do to help make this happen let me know!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have my fingers crossed! 

I can actually jam anytime as long as I have advanced notice.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If anyone is interested in this, I would suggest getting things going. The summer will be over before you know it.

I nominate ***** for event organizer. Please...just not right downtown. Somewhere near the 401 would be ideal.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking caps. Hmmmm. Any opti Me near the 401?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey man. Too funny. I jam a lot as it is. 320 recordings of songs at my own jams since 2015march. 

It'll happen. 

You good? You liking that framus?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> If anyone is interested in this, I would suggest getting things going. The summer will be over before you know it.
> 
> I nominate ***** for event organizer. Please...just not right downtown. Somewhere near the 401 would be ideal.



Anymore updates? I am still in. The summer will be winding down before you know it!


----------

